# Looking for reviews for Tangleloft Goldens



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer boy's sire is Buzz  Just be sure to verify clearances but they are a reputable breeder!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lots of dogs have Tangleloft breeding in them. I think of the 5 goldens I've owned 3 had Tangleloft in them.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*Read me.last send incomplete*



dreems98 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I am looking for anyone that has experience working with Tangleloft. I am looking to purchase my first Golden with them. Any reviews/experiences that you have had would be great. I also can't seem to find any pricing information on them either.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hi and welcome

Yes.. our beautiful.girl --amazing temperament is a Tlofter.. The kennel was run for 40 + yrs by Sandy Dunn.. natl. show judge...good person.

2 years ago she nearly died in a car accident. Family politics ensued. Today.. its under new management.. 
We had planned to go back to Sandy for a pup after our boy died 14 months ago but chose another breeder. Why?
All of the breeders Ive dealt.w- Sandy included..gave me a great deal of info about their dogs. In part---its considered standard. Pride in their dogs is a 2nd driver. Ive heard much about awards-ancestry and any health problems-etc. - Transparency.. Every kennel operates differently. The key? I didn't need to ask for this info. This is my experience/opinion. 
Seek lots of opinions..fact find too.


Talk to the puppy referral people for Yankee Golden Retriever Club. Good.start pt. http://www.ygrc.org/ I wish you the best of luck in finding a new friend. 

*As Dr Seuss says....oh. the places you'll go!*


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Goodog, thanks for posting, I had no idea about the changes at that kennel.

A breeder in that area that might come up is Pebwin. www.pebwin.com A lot of the same breeding as Tangleloft. Berna is a very nice and is very reputable. I have a lot of Pebwin in my dogs too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I moved your thread into the Choosing a Golden Breeder and Puppy so you would get more responses to your question about Tangleloft.

Glad you've joined us, best of luck in your puppy search.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Tiki is sired by a Tangleloft golden, love her...


----------



## dreems98 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all the feedback! I really appreciate it. Puts a lot of nerves to rest. I think I am going to send in a deposit!! Can't wait to have one of my own!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the Tangleloft Goldens are beautiful; I really admire the program and the dogs.


----------



## Ryder (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi there,

I have a Tangleloft dog. She is 11.5 months old. She is awesome, temperament, athleticism, and overall. We get compliments on how beautiful she is virtually every time she is out. Lindsay has been great, even when I go back to her with questions. Additionally, we also made the decision to wait a year to get her fixed and when we recently went away for 4 days just last week, Lindsay kept her. She was in heat and we needed to be careful and could not put that on our typical sitters for various reasons. Of course, no commercial place will take a dog over 6 months that is not fixed. You are welcome to private message me (not sure how it works on this forum as this is my first post - I have lurked for a while). 

Best of luck with your new pal!


----------



## Ryder (Mar 29, 2014)

Also, one more thing that I wanted to add. We were scheduled to get a dog from one litter and the little pup we were going to get ended up with a slight heart murmur and Lindsay was not comfortable giving us that pup even though she was sure (and as it turned out), the pup would grow out of it. So she gave us a pup that she was going to keep from another litter. I thought that was a very honest and stand up thing to do especially when there are no guarantees anyway due to litter size, sex, etc. 

Tangleloft Easy Ryder


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just coming home from Syracuse dog show on this rainly night- Tangloft kicked tailfeathers in goldens today going Winners dog and I believe Winners Bitch. What gorgeous heads on those dogs.


----------



## GingChes (Apr 1, 2018)

I tried to purchase a Golden from Tangeloft and when she did not have a puppy available for me during a several month time frame and from the dogs she'd said she would breed, she refused to return my $500 deposit and got nasty with me over email. Furthermore, when we visited I would say that the dogs did not live up to their appearances on the website. I would not recommend Tangleloft breeder.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Darn that’s too bad. I’d like to hear from Tangleloft on what happened. There are a few order breeders that have new owners and changes happen that nobody likes to see. Very sad to hear not getting a deposit back.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If you mean Lindsay McDowell when you say Tangleloft, I cannot imagine her dogs do not look as nice as they do on the site other than just the difference in life and showring. Please be more specific, is it Lindsay you are working with, and for what reason did she decline giving your deposit back?


----------



## GingChes (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes, it was Lindsay I was working with. All Goldens are sweet, but her dogs' appearance is just not up to par with the price she is charging. They are smaller than usual, with pointy snouts and just don't have the classic frame one associates with well bred Goldens. She would not return the deposit even though she did not have a litter available, from the dogs she said she would breed, in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I personally know most of her dogs- and I would never describe them as 'pointy snouts', and they are certainly well-bred and probably all are at the upper end of the size acceptable for the show ring (you may envision a dog much bigger than it should be in real life- her pic of Hooch on the site standing on a rock I personally took at my last house in Chattanooga- he was probably 85#)... I can't speak to the deposit of course, but perhaps touch base with her again. 
I AM surprised though that she let you come to her home- that's not a normal thing for a breeder to do.


----------



## harbor (Jul 11, 2019)

We have a 3yr old male from Lindsay. He is gorgeous. Has a strong head, which brings compliments wherever we go. He is about 80 lbs, is fun, outgoing, loyal, happy, loves to swim, loves kids... the list goes on. We have had 3 other goldens, all wonderful, but this guy is the handsomest. Lindsay has been nothing short of wonderful to deal with...always available to answer questions or just enjoy pics we send her. We bought our guy sight unseen, trusting her with no previous dealings with her, all good things here for this kennel and her dogs and ethics.


----------



## kenolls (Aug 14, 2020)

GingChes said:


> I tried to purchase a Golden from Tangeloft and when she did not have a puppy available for me during a several month time frame and from the dogs she'd said she would breed, she refused to return my $500 deposit and got nasty with me over email. Furthermore, when we visited I would say that the dogs did not live up to their appearances on the website. I would not recommend Tangleloft breeder.


I have had 2 Tangleloft goldens and both were beautiful, well tempered dogs. They are very clear in their contract that the deposit is non-refundable. Also their wait list is at least a year....maybe there was a misunderstanding somewhere?? Goldens are great dogs and I hope you were able to find the right match.


----------

